# Three Special Parrots



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

A guy goes into a pet store looking for a parrot. He notices three of them kept in a special cage, and asks the manager about them . The manager says, " These are very special, musically gifted parrots. They're extremely expensive,too, because of their rare gifts . The first one costs $10,000 . She can sing every aria in all of 
Mozart's operas". 
"Wow,", says the guy. "And the second one?" "This one is even more expensive,$20,000". He can sing 
Wagner's entire Ring cyle ". "Wow" ! And the thrid one ?" "This one is even more costly, $30,000". 
"Holy cow ! What can it do?" "Well, we're not sure, but the other two parrots call him MAESTRO !"










:lol: :lol:





















:lol:


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Talking of parrots


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

sospiro said:


> Talking of parrots


That parrot can't do any of that. I feel sorry for Mr. Praline (played by John Cleese).


----------

